# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Ordu millet tek yürek

## maturidi

Ordu millet tek yürek ----------Yenicag
Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt, şırnakğta şehit düşen Onbaşı Mükremin Başaranğın annesinin elini öptü, babasını bağrına basıp teselli etti. 

Karargah Haymanağda Jandarma Komando Onbaşı Mükremin Başaranğın Haymanağnın Ovaca Köyüğnde düzenlenen cenaze törenine Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Fevzi Türkeri, Ankara Valisi Kemal ünal ve Ankara Garnizonuğndan çok sayıda general, subay ve astsubay katıldı.

Hainler cezasını bulacak
Törenden sonra şehit ailesini evinde ziyaret eden Org. Büyükanıt, başsağlığı diledi. Büyükanıt, anne Meryem ve baba Vedat Başaranğa, hainlik yapanların gerekli cezayı göreceğini belirterek şöyle dedi: Bu mücadeleye canımızla, kanımızla, Türk milletiyle birlikte kararlılıkla devam edeceğiz... 

* 
Feryatlar yerigöğüinletti
şırnakğta vatan uğruna şehit olan Mehmetcikler Ankara, Mersin, Ordu, Sinop ve Koceliğde düzenlenen törenlerle toprağa verildi. PKK terör örgütüne lanet yağdıran şehit yakınları, siyasetçilere tepki gösterdi 

şırnakğta şehit olan Komando Er ümit Balkan (21) için, Kocaeliğnin Kandıra İlçesiğne bağlı Akıncı Köyüğnde askeri tören düzenlendi. Mayına basarak şehit olan Balkan için, Akınca Camiiğnde öğle namazını müteakip cenaze töreni düzenlendi. Törene 15. Tümen Komutanı Tümgeneral Cihangir Akşit, 1. Piyade Tümen Komutanı Tuğgeneral Enver Topuz, İstanbul Jandarma Bölge Komutanı Tümgeneral Halit Helvacıoğlu, Kocaeli Valisi Erdal Ata, Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı İbrahim Karaosmanoğlu, Kandıra Belediye Başkanı Mustafa üğren, Kandıra Kaymakamı Mehmet Sarıcan ve vatandaşlar katıldı. 

Er ümit Balkanğın cenaze namazında kalp hastası olan babası İrfan Balkan, annesi Fatma Balkan, kardeşleri Kazım, ülkü, Ufuk, Burcu Balkan ve 5 aylık nişanlısı Filiz Karakaya güçlükle ayakta durabildi. 

Politikacılar nerede? 
Cenaze töreninde Filiz Karakaya, nişanlısının fotoğrafını bir an olsun elinden bırakmadı. Törene doktor kontrolünde katılan ve 112 Acil Servis ekipleri tarafından sürekli tansiyonu ölçülen Baba İrfan Balkan, ğDevletin temsilcileri burada, milletin temsilcileri niçin gelmedi ğ diyerek siyasilere tepki gösterdi. Baba İrfan Balkanğı 15. Tümen Komutanı Tümgeneral Cihangir Akşit teselli etti. Gözyaşlarının sel olup aktığı cenaze töreninde teröre lanet okundu. şehit Er ümit Balkanğın bayrağa sarılı naaşı askerlerin omuzlarında yükselirken, Balkan ailesi oğul-larını gözyaşları içerisinde köy mezarlığında toprağa verdi. 

5 ay önce nişan yüzüğü takmıştı
şehit ümit Balkanğın cenaze namazında kalp hastası olan babası İrfan Balkan, annesi Fatma Balkan, kardeşleri Kazım, ülkü, Ufuk, Burcu Balkan ve 5 aylık nişanlısı Filiz Karakaya güçlükle ayakta durabildi. şehit ümit Balkanğla evlilik hayalleri kuran Filiz Karakaya, nişanlısının fotoğrafını hiç elinden bırakmadı. Düzenlenen törende askerlerin yaptığı geçit gözyaşlarıyla izlendi.

şEHİT POLİSİN CENAZESİNDE BAKAN AKSUğYA TEPKİ:

Hangi yüzle buraya geliyorsunuz?
Sokakların bayraklarla donatıldığı Cihan Bayıkğın cenaze töreninde birlerce yürek ğşehitler ölmezğ sloganını haykırdı .

Bingölğün Genç İlçesiğnde polis karakoluna düzenlenen silahlı saldırıda şehit olan Polis Memuru Cihan Bayık ise (33) Ankarağda toprağa verildi. şehit Polis Memuru Cihan Bayıkğın cenaze namazı Türközü semtindeki Kırmızıtepe Camiiğnde kılındı. Cenaze namazına şehidin ailesi ve yakınları, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Emniyet Genel Müdürü Gökhan Aydıner, Ankara Emniyet Müdürü Ercüment Yılmaz, çok sayıda üst düzey polis ve askerle vatandaşlar katıldı. Törende vatandaşlar İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksuğya ğHangi yüzle buraya geliyorsunuzğ diye sordu. şehit polisin eşi Filiz Bayık ve annesi Salime Bayık taziyeleri kabul ederken fenalık geçirdi. Gözü yaşlı şehit eşi, çocukları Selime (7), Mustafa (3) ve 2 aylık kızı Melikeğye sarılarak gözyaşı döktü. şehit polisin meslektaşları, Cihan Bayıkğın 3 yaşındaki oğlu Mustafağnın başına polis şapkası taktı. Cenaze namazının kılındığı sokaktaki evlere Türk bayrağı asıldı. Bu arada bir grup ülkücü ğşehitler ölmez vatan bölünmezğ, şeklinde slogan attı. Vatandaşların da alkışlarıyla desteklediği ülkücü grup, cenaze aracının peşinden yürüdü. şehit polisin cenazesi, daha sonra Cebeci şehitliğiğnde gözyaşları arasında toprağa verildi. Bayıkğın şark görevini bitirmesine 2 ay kaldığı öğrenildi. 

Sinop ve Ordu şehitlerine ağladı
şırnak Gabar Dağığnda şehit olan 5 erden 2ğsi ise önce THYğye ait uçakla Samsunğa getirildi, burada düzenlenen törenin ardından memleketleri Ordu ve Sinopğta toprağa verildi. Ordulu Jandarma Komando Er Adem üğlü ve Sinoplu Jandarma Komando Er Fatih Erer için Samsun havaalanında mülki ve askeri erkan ile şehit yakınlarının katıldığı bir tören düzenlendi. Bir grup gencin dev Türk bayrağı açıp, ğşehitler ölmez vatan bölünmezğ, ğKahrolsun PKKğ diye sloganlar attığı tören öncesinde şehitler için 1 dakikalık saygı duruşunda bulunulup, İstiklal Marşı şiir şeklinde okundu. Uçaktan inen şehit askerlerin silah arkadaşları şehitlerin eşyalarını memleketlerine götürülecekleri araçlara koydu ve her iki asker şehitlerin fotoğraflarıyla ayrı ayrı araçlara bindi. Uçaktan indirilen şehitlerin tabutları askerler tarafından araçlara yerleştirildi. Bu sırada Ordulu şehit Adem üğlüğnün babası Davut üğlü ve annesi Saliha üğlü gözyaşlarına boğuldu. şehitin ailesi, yakınları tarafından güçlükle teskin edildi. şehit Jandarma Komando Er Adem üğlü ambulansla Orduğya, şehit Jandarma Komando Er Fatih Erer ise cenaze aracıyla Sinopğa konvoy eşliğinde gönderildi. şehitlerin cenazeleri memleketlerinde kılınan cenaze namazlarının ardından toprağa verildi. 

Geride gözü yaşlı bir eş ve üç evlat bıraktı
Gözü yaşlı şehit eşi, çocukları Selime(7), Mustafa(3), ve 2 aylık kızı Melikeğye sarılarak ağladı. Cenazeye katılan ülkücü grup, PKK ve Diyarbakır Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir aleyhine sloganlar attı.

DUALAR şEHİDE
Törene Başaranğın ailesi, yakınları, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Fevzi Türkeri, Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, Ankara Valisi Kemal ünal, DYP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Saffet Arıkan Bedük, AKP Ankara Milletvekili Faruk Koca, Ankara Garnizonuğndan çok sayıda general, subay, astsubay ve vatandaşlar katıldı.

O şİMDİ BİZİM HERşEYİMİZ
Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Büyükanıt ve diğer komutanlar, cenaze namazı öncesi, şehidin evine gitti. Büyükanıt, şehit Onbaşı Başaranğın annesi Meryem Başaranğın da elini öperek, aileye tekrar başsağlığı diledi. şehit askerin ablasının, ğO bizim her şeyimizdiğ sözleri üzerine Orgeneral Büyükanıt, ğO sizin her şeyinizdi, şimdi bizim her şeyimiz olduğ şeklinde konuştu.

Haymanağda intikam yemini
Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt ğBu acıları bitireceğiz. Bu hainlikleri yapanlar da gerekli cezayı göreceklerdirğ dedi.

şırnakğta teröristlerle çıkan çatışmada önceki gün şehit olan Jandarma Komando Onbaşı Mükremin Başaran, memleketi Ankarağnın Haymana İlçeğsinin Ovaca Köyüğnde toprağa verildi. Başaran için Ovaca Köyüğnde cenaze töreni düzenlendi. Törende Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, ğO en büyük mertebeye erişmiştir ve bu kasabanın ilk şehididir. Dilerim ki sonuncu olur. şunu biliniz ki, bu mücadeleye canımızla, kanımızla, Türk milletiyle birlikte kararlılıkla devam edeceğiz. Bu acıları bitireceğiz. Bu hainlikleri yapanlar da gerekli cezayı göreceklerdirğ dedi. 

Kanı yerde kalmayacak
Başaranğın cenazesi, önce konvoy eşliğinde evine, buradan da Türk Bayrağığnın ardından yürüyen vatandaşların katılımıyla köy meydanına getirildi. Bu sırada vatandaşlar, terörü lanetleyen çeşitli sloganlar attılar. şehit Başaranğın cenazesinin, tören alanındaki katafalka konulmasının ardından saygı duruşunda bulunuldu ve İstiklal Marşı okundu. Başaranğın özgeçmişinin okunmasından sonra Ankara Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Vahdettin Bereceli, bir konuşma yaparak, sadakatle bağlı olduğu kutsal değerleri olmayan insanlar ve milletler için yaşamanın hiçbir şey ifade etmeyeceğini söyledi. Kutsal amaçlar için seve seve can verebilmenin her Türk için en büyük onur olduğunu ifade eden Bereceli, Türk askerinin bağımsızlığı, cumhuriyetin, özgürlüğün, esenliğin ve geleceğin yegane temelinin yurt savunması olduğunu bildiğini kaydederek, bu nedenle vatanın bölünmez bütünlüğünü koruma mücadelesini en güç şartlar altında verebildiğini ifade etti. şehit ailesine de seslenen Bereceli, ğEvladınız artık milletimizin evladı olmuştur. şehit yakını olarak bu ülkede başınız dik, umut dolu yaşayınğ dedi. Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Bereceli, ğSayın Komutanım, and içiyoruz ki, şehidimizin kanı asla yerde kalmayacak ve intikamı mutlaka alınacaktır. Yüce Atatürkğün şehit kanlarıyla çizdiği kutsal vatanımızı bölmeye kimsenin gücü yetmeyecek, tek vatan ve tek ulus kararlılığımız Türk ulusu ve onun bağrından çıkan TSK tarafından sonsuza kadar yaşatılacaktırğ diye konuştu. 

Apoğyu asın 
Bu arada, şehit Onbaşı Başaranğın annesi Meryem Başaranğın güçlükle ayakta durduğu görüldü. Meryem Başaran, üzüntüsünü, ğBenim ciğerim yandı. Oğlum, şehit mertebesine erişti. Askere gideli daha bir sene olmadığ diyerek dile getirdi. Baba Vedat Başaran da ğOrdumuza, polisimize yetki istiyoruz. Oğlumu şehit verdim, yine de vatan sağolsunğ sözleriyle duygularını ifade etti. Törene katılan vatandaşlar da terör olaylarıyla ilgili tepkilerini dile getirdiler. 1993 yılında yeğeninin şehit olduğunu belirten bir vatandaş, ğBenim ciğerim yandı, diğerinin yanmasın, Apoğyu asmalarını istiyoruzğ dedi. Orgeneral Büyükanıt ve diğer komutanlar, tören alanından ayrılırken, bazı vatandaşların ğKomutanım, Türkiye sizinle gurur duyuyor. İmralığdakini beslemeyin, idam edinğ diye seslendikleri duyuldu.

ASKERLER DE AĞLADI
* şehit Onbaşı Başaranğın cenazesi, Türk bayrakları ve resimleriyle süslenmiş yüzlerce araçtan oluşan konvoy eşliğinde köye getirildi.

* Köydeki tüm sokaklara Türk bayrakları ve Atatürk posterleri, köyün ana meydanına ise ğşehit kanını bayrak yapan bu vatana canımız fedağ yazılı pankart asıldığı görüldü. 

* Cenaze namazını beklerken fenalaşan şehit Başaranğın arkadaşı, ambulansa alınarak, müdahale edildi. 

* Törenin ardından bir grup vatandaş, köy okulunda direğe astıkları terör örgütü elebaşısının maketini ateşe verdi. 

* Törende bazı askerler ve vatandaşların da gözyaşlarını tutamadıkları görüldü.

250 metrelik bayrakla uğurlandı

Gözyaşlarının dualara karıştığı cenaze törenlerinden biri de şehit Uzman üavuş Murat Tutalğa aitti. Askerler vatandaşların sevgi gösterisi altında yürüyüş yaptı 

Jandarma Komando Uzman üavuş Murat Tutalğın, cenazesinde terör örgütüne lanet yağdı. şehidin Muğdat Camiiğndeki cenaze töreninde 250 metre uzunluğunda Türk Bayrağı açılırken, askerler vatandaşların sevgi gösterisi altında yürüyüş yaptı. ünceki gün Mersinğe getirilerek Devlet Hastanesi morguna konulan şehit Uzman üavuş Murat Tutalğın (25) cenazesi dün törenin yapılacağı Muğdat Camiiğne getirildi. Cenazenin getirilişi sırasında şehidin Akbelen Mahallesiğndeki evinde toplanan kalabalık, Türk bayrakları ile donattıkları araçlarıyla konvoy oluşturdu. ğşehitler ölmez, vatan bölünmezğ sloganlarıyla Muğdat Camiiğne gelen vatandaşlar, terör örgütüne lanet yağdırdı. şehidin anne-babasını taşıyan araç ise, 3 ay sonra düğün yapmayı planlayan şehit Murat Tutal ile nişanlısı Zekiye Akyelğin fotoğrafları ile donatıldı. Cami önünde toplanan kalabalık tekbir getirerek teröre lanet sloganları atarken, Vatanseverler Güçbirliği adı altındaki grup, 250 metre uzunluğunda Türk Bayrağı açtı. Cami önünde 250 metrelik bayrakla birlikte yürüyüş yapan grup ğşehitler ölmez vatan bölünmezğ, ğAskere uzanan eller kırılsınğ şeklinde slogan attı. Bu sırada şehidin nişanlısı Zekiye Akyel ise, yakınlarının arasında güçlükle ayakta durabildi. Cenaze törenine katılan bazı kadınlar da ğCiğerimiz yanıyor, durdurun artık bu terörüğ diye haykırdı. Tören sırasında yürüyüş yapan askerler ise kalabalık tarafından uzun süre alkışlandı. 

KOMUTAN TESELLİ ETTİ
şehit Uzman üavuş Tutalğın cenaze törenine de çok sayıda subay ve astsubay katıldı. şehidin annesi Halime Tutalğı 6. Kolordu Komutanı Kor General Ayhan Tas teselli etti. 

İstanbulğda da gözyaşı vardı

Siirtğte teröristler ile güvenlik güçleri arasında çıkan çatışmada kalp krizi geçirerek şehit olan asker için Levent Camiiğnde cenaze töreni düzenlendi. 21 yaşındaki Cemal şahin, Edirnekapı Mezarlığığnda toprağa verildi.

Bir ateş de Yozgatğa düştü

Bingölğün dağlık kesiminde düzenlennen operasyonda şehit olan Piyade üavuş Nurullah Buldu, bugün memleketi Yozgatğta düzenlenecek cenaze töreninden ardından toprağa verilecek. üavuş Nurullah Bulduğnun terhisine 25 gün kala şehit olduğu öğrenildi.

----------

